# VZ Sachsen: Abzocke mit Konferenzschaltungen



## Telekomunikacja (2 November 2004)

Grüß Gott!

Die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen warnt vor «Abzocke mit Konferenzschaltungen über 0190-Nummern im „Rotlicht-Bereich“»:




> *Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen
> 02.11.2004
> Abzocke mit Konferenzschaltungen über 0190-Nummern im „Rotlicht-Bereich“*
> 
> ...


----------



## Teleton (2 November 2004)

Die RegTP warnt ebenfalls:

http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/in_12-08-00-00-00_m/index.html



> Der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post liegen in jüngster Zeit Verbraucherbeschwerden vor, bei denen über Telefonate Rechnungen im vier- bis fünfstelligen Euro-Bereich zustande gekommen sind. Allen Beschwerden gemeinsam ist, dass über das Medium der sogenannten Konferenzschaltung mehrere Verbindungen zu (0)190er Rufnummern parallel hergestellt wurden, wodurch hohe Kosten verursacht wurden.
> 
> Folgende Sachverhalte wurden im Einzelnen vorgetragen:
> 
> ...


----------



## sascha (2 November 2004)

Dialerschutz.de seit 28. Oktober ebenfalls: 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html



> Regulierer warnen vor 0190-Tricks mit Konferenzschaltungen
> Der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post warnt vor neuen Tricks mit 0190-Nummern. Der Behörde liegen nach eigenen Angaben Verbraucherbeschwerden vor, bei denen über Telefonate Rechnungen im vier- bis fünfstelligen Euro-Bereich zustande gekommen waren. Allen Beschwerden gemeinsam ist, dass über so genannte Konferenzschaltungen mehrere Verbindungen zu 0190-Nummern parallel hergestellt wurden.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Teleton (2 November 2004)

Hatte ich übersehen


----------



## Telekomunikacja (2 November 2004)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich übersehen


----------



## sascha (2 November 2004)

:tröst:  Macht ja nix...


----------



## Heiko (2 November 2004)

Die Masche ist übrigens älter. Bereits im letzten Jahr (!) berichtete mir der RA, der computerbetrug.de in aller Regel vertritt, dass er einen Fall bearbeitet, in dem es nach der beschriebenen Masche um 8.000 EUR geht. Nix für die News eigentlich, aber gut ums mal wieder ins Gedächtnis zu rufen.


----------

